# Follow up after last IVF (FET)... What kind of questions to ask re: Surrogacy ..



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there

I am trying to put together some questions for our follow up tomorrow.  The follow up is for our 5th failed IVF but actually it was an FET... 

I am going to try and find out how they feel about us going down the Surrogacy route.  Since all of the IVIG, Humira, Dexamethasone etc. etc... has not seemed to help us get pregnant and has not even helped a natural miracle pregnancy develop ... 

It would be very helpful if you could advise us on what kind of questions you asked, if any of you were in a similar situation to us .... it does not necessarily have to be immune related, but general questions regarding surrogacy etc ...

Thanks in advance 

Tweets xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thankyou lgft

These questions will definitely be helpful.  I didn't think that we may not even go to ARGC.  The only reason for me to need to continue at somewhere like the ARGC is for the monitoring since I have pcos and over stimulate... but will no longer need immune tx if we went down the surrogacy route.  

Thanks again ... will let you know how I get on


----------

